# New Tacx Genius T2020 Multiplayer ordered...



## cloggsy (15 Dec 2011)

I've finally gone and done it; I've ordered a new Tacx Genius Turbo Trainer, but alas have been informed by e-mail that I won't receive it until at least mid-January 

I went to the Bicycle Show at the NEC in November with a view to buying one, only to be told they weren't coming out 'til mid-December... Now it's mid-January... What's the delay?

I have read lots of tails of woe about software issues on the previous models...

Anyone got one or have any idea what the delay could possibly be?

I have contacted Tacx directly via there website - guess we'll see if we get a reply???


----------



## Seamab (15 Dec 2011)

They've probably just started writing the new TTS 4.0 software to go with it! I hope for your sake it doesn't take until v4.5 before it works - as has been the case with previous versions of their software. Good luck.


----------



## marcus1 (2 Jan 2012)

Have faith. I got mine just before Christmas. Not had much time to play with it as have had a fowl cold. I know from speaking with the UK distributor that the numbers ordered were not being met by the TACX supply chain. The manual has numerous errors indicating to me that this product has been rushed to try and meet the winter market requirements. First impressions are good however with the software working fine once I managed to get it to find the brake, control console and backtrack strEering units. The software key inside the box did not work wither with Tacxs tech having to send me a new one.


----------



## cloggsy (3 Jan 2012)

marcus1 said:


> Have faith. I got mine just before Christmas. Not had much time to play with it as have had a fowl cold. I know from speaking with the UK distributor that the numbers ordered were not being met by the TACX supply chain. The manual has numerous errors indicating to me that this product has been rushed to try and meet the winter market requirements. First impressions are good however with the software working fine once I managed to get it to find the brake, control console and backtrack strEering units. The software key inside the box did not work wither with Tacxs tech having to send me a new one.


 
I was told none had been delivered because of an 'issue?'

Obviously that is not the case?

Do you have any of the 'real life' DVD training videos; any recommendations?


----------



## gb155 (4 Jan 2012)

mt ventoux - will cause PAIN and suffering 

its great


----------



## cloggsy (4 Jan 2012)

gb155 said:


> mt ventoux - will cause PAIN and suffering
> 
> its great


 
Sounds just the ticket!


----------



## gb155 (4 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


> Sounds just the ticket!




It's great , you'll hate it


----------



## cloggsy (4 Jan 2012)

gb155 said:


> It's great , you'll hate it


 
Do you buy the disks, or can you download the 'videos'?


----------



## gb155 (5 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


> Do you buy the disks, or can you download the 'videos'?




Legally , you buy the disks


----------



## cloggsy (5 Jan 2012)

gb155 said:


> Legally , you buy the disks



PM me more...


----------



## Seamab (7 Jan 2012)

marcus1 said:


> Have faith. I got mine just before Christmas. Not had much time to play with it as have had a fowl cold. I know from speaking with the UK distributor that the numbers ordered were not being met by the TACX supply chain. The manual has numerous errors indicating to me that this product has been rushed to try and meet the winter market requirements. First impressions are good however with the software working fine once I managed to get it to find the brake, control console and backtrack strEering units. The software key inside the box did not work wither with Tacxs tech having to send me a new one.



What version of the TTS software did you get with the Genius? Was it 3.7?
It seems that v4 is not yet released and if previous Tacx history is anything to go by you'll need to pay for the upgrade (should you wish to upgrade).


----------



## cloggsy (8 Jan 2012)

As I've had to wait so long, it had better be the version 4 that comes with mine (when it eventually arrives...)


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Jan 2012)

I also ordered a Genius before xmas with a Dec delivery date, this moved immediately to Jan and then to Feb. I decided to cancel the order and got a fortius instead which is great but the steering frame refuses to work and the brake makes strange noises. Once we hit spring/ summer I will have them looked at under warranty but in the meantime it is great being able to ride anywhere in the world without traffic/ rain/ snow/ wind or bloody potholes!!

The rlv's are quality footage and providing you make use of smoothing software the google earth real life training works a treat as well. From the Tacx forums I understand they are hoping to make the rlv available via download and that there are some exciting prospects in the pipeline, Izoard, Bonnet, Stelvio etc in HD

Cloggsy, talk is that the Genius is shipping with version tts 3.7 which is just the current software with Genius drivers added. Don't worry too much though I impressed with 3.6 so far.


----------



## cloggsy (8 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> I also ordered a Genius before xmas with a Dec delivery date, this moved immediately to Jan and then to Feb. I decided to cancel the order and got a fortius instead which is great but the steering frame refuses to work and the brake makes strange noises. Once we hit spring/ summer I will have them looked at under warranty but in the meantime it is great being able to ride anywhere in the world without traffic/ rain/ snow/ wind or bloody potholes!!
> 
> The rlv's are quality footage and providing you make use of smoothing software the google earth real life training works a treat as well. From the Tacx forums I understand they are hoping to make the rlv available via download and that there are some exciting prospects in the pipeline, Izoard, Bonnet, Stelvio etc in HD
> 
> Cloggsy, talk is that the Genius is shipping with version tts 3.7 which is just the current software with Genius drivers added. Don't worry too much though I impressed with 3.6 so far.


 
Where did you order from (if you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## oldfatfool (8 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


> Where did you order from (if you don't mind me asking?)


Originally, Evans, and I only found out about the subsequent delays from looking at their website (now quoting 20/01) ended up getting the Fortius from Fudges.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2012)

Hang on - multiplayer - like on a Xbox ?

Aren't you better off on the road with a mate or two !


----------



## cloggsy (9 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hang on - multiplayer - like on a Xbox ?
> 
> Aren't you better off on the road with a mate or two !


 
Yes, but if the weather is rubbish then at least you can still do training runs - plus racing against other online might be a laugh...

Turbo training is inherantly boring by nature, so something to 'spice it up a bit' is more than welcome IMHO!


----------



## cloggsy (9 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> Hang on - multiplayer - like on a Xbox ?
> 
> Aren't you better off on the road with a mate or two !


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2012)

Cooool.

Now, will there will be excuses of low ping rates when you get dropped or server lag ?


----------



## Edge705 (9 Jan 2012)

I seriously want one of these but crikes the cost is really difficult to justify Im waiting for an xbox kinnect equivelent or something a bit cheaper its a lot of dosh for the odd winter turbo session but one of the best ways to train on a turbo most definately


----------



## cloggsy (17 Jan 2012)

Finally my machine is on its way... Should be here late this week, early next


----------



## cloggsy (19 Jan 2012)

It'll be here on Monday...


----------



## oldfatfool (19 Jan 2012)

looking forward to your review, especially on its ability to replicate climbs over 12% and if it is smooth on climbs at low speeds (the fortius can't cope with speeds bellow 10kph)

What rlv's have you ordered/ bought?


----------



## cloggsy (19 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> What rlv's have you ordered/ bought?


 
None yet; was going to ask for recommendations...

I was going to start training using GPS routes to start with...


----------



## oldfatfool (19 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


> None yet; was going to ask for recommendations...
> 
> I was going to start training using GPS routes to start with...


 
I found that with the gps routes the gradient was terrible, jumping from 20% to - 5% and back over a few meters, making it impossible to cycle.

A bit of searching and this is a known problem with google mapping software. The solution is a program called 3D route builder,this allows you to import your route from google maps (as a url) and add the gradient data. It is then possible to smooth out all these irregularities using the program so slopes are evened out over short distances.

The program is about £15 but a free version is available, the freebie will only map a certain length and you have to export the finished file rather than save it. http://hybridgeotools.com/html/3d_route_builder.html
There are tutorial vids on the site and the amount of smoothing used can be altered. The program is quite resource hungry.


As for recommendations it depends wether you want undulating/ hills/ mountains ....


----------



## cloggsy (24 Jan 2012)

It's here 

Set up & ready to go...

Just need to fit my turbo tyre...

First session tonight I think!!!


----------



## Seamab (24 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


> It's here
> 
> Set up & ready to go...
> 
> ...


 Hope you enjoy it.

I remember the nightmare i had trying to fit my conti turbo tyre first time. I had a job getting even one side over the rim! Once fitted i then had my first shot on the Fortius and noticed that when i'd finished the carpet was covered with minute orange shreddings and my tyre now had a profile more square than round. I hadn't put sufficient tension on the roller. So the lesson is to calibrate the brake so that it is within whatever parameters the Genius requires before you set off.


----------



## cloggsy (25 Jan 2012)

Well, had a bash for the first time last night.

I did a 27.5 mile route which I created on bikely.com and imported the .gpx file. It's a route I have done in the past with a couple of 7% to 10% climbs in it... I have to say it was pretty accurate & watching the route go by on Google Maps was good too!

There were little bits of blue rubber everywhere when I finished - New trainer tyre 

So far, so good & if it keeps me on the bike while the weather is crap outside, all the better!


----------



## Edge705 (25 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


> Well, had a bash for the first time last night.
> 
> I did a 27.5 mile route which I created on bikely.com and imported the .gpx file. It's a route I have done in the past with a couple of 7% to 10% climbs in it... I have to say it was pretty accurate & watching the route go by on Google Maps was good too!
> 
> ...


 
Im jealous what was the final cost?


----------



## cloggsy (26 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Im jealous what was the final cost?


Just over a grand. Expensive I know, but worth it in the long run if it keeps my fitness up through the crappy weather. I'd have been happier if it was delivered before Christmas, but alas it wasn't to be (even though I ordered it on the 10th Dec!)


----------



## Edge705 (26 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


> Just over a grand. Expensive I know, but worth it in the long run if it keeps my fitness up through the crappy weather. I'd have been happier if it was delivered before Christmas, but alas it wasn't to be (even though I ordered it on the 10th Dec!)


 
Crikey SWMBO will never sign that off so its back to the dreaming board for me keep us updated I'd be interested to know what stuff you can do with it


----------



## cloggsy (26 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Crikey SWMBO will never sign that off so its back to the dreaming board for me keep us updated I'd be interested to know what stuff you can do with it


----------



## gb155 (27 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


>





Me Want

Me No Afford


----------



## cloggsy (27 Jan 2012)

gb155 said:


> Me Want
> 
> Me No Afford


 
'tis awesome...

'tis also available on 0% finance


----------



## Edge705 (27 Jan 2012)

cloggsy said:


> 'tis awesome...
> 
> 'tis also available on 0% finance


 
Rutland Cycling?


----------



## cloggsy (27 Jan 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Rutland Cycling?


 
Tredz
Evans
Fisher Outdoor
Rutland Cycling

There are others, just look around...

If you find which stores go through Quidco you can get a bit of cash back on your purchase too...


----------



## Arsen Gere (11 May 2012)

Just noticed these trainers on http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a51894/t2020-vr-trainer-genius.html?lg=en

I reckon the euro is in our favour and the time of year, they are only £602 which looks like a good discount. Has anyone bought from bike-discount.de ? Would you recommend them ?


----------



## cloggsy (11 May 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Just noticed these trainers on http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a51894/t2020-vr-trainer-genius.html?lg=en
> 
> I reckon the euro is in our favour and the time of year, they are only £602 which looks like a good discount. Has anyone bought from bike-discount.de ? Would you recommend them ?


 
Great price, but don't forget, you'll get pinged for Import Duty!


----------



## Arsen Gere (11 May 2012)

I'm not sure there is a charge for import.

*Excise Duty allowances*

Travellers bringing excise goods into the UK from another EU Member State for their own use do not have to pay UK Excise Duty, provided that the goods were bought duty paid in the other Member State, for example from a supermarket or cash and carry.

*Import VAT*

VAT is a tax normally charged on the supply of goods (and services) made by a VAT - registered business in the UK. For goods brought in or sent to the UK from the EU there's no extra VAT to pay

From : http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/tax-and-duty.htm

Has anyone else bought stuff from EU countries ? Did you get charged ?


----------



## cloggsy (11 May 2012)

That must be an ex-vat price then?

If not, that'll be 40% cheaper than I bought mine for...


----------



## Arsen Gere (11 May 2012)

Price includes VAT at 19% so I guess I could get a 1% difference charge, shipping 6 euros.
I'm still looking for a catch.


----------



## Arsen Gere (11 May 2012)

Well I took the plunge and bought one. The checkout price was the same as the screen price. No idea how long it will take to get here. I'll post more info when it comes regarding customs and charges. I am expecting a German plug on this but I can fit a UK plug.


----------



## oldfatfool (11 May 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Well I took the plunge and bought one. The checkout price was the same as the screen price. No idea how long it will take to get here. I'll post more info when it comes regarding customs and charges. I am expecting a German plug on this but I can fit a UK plug.


http://forum.tacx.com/viewtopic.php?t=16198&sid=0250ae7300a1fc8aefc3e0af64ec9d98

So long as you have no issues you are ok, If you do have any problems though you will probably have to return the unit to Germany as it sounds like the UK service center/ distributer would offer no support.


----------



## Arsen Gere (11 May 2012)

Thanks for the info. It looks like I get the 2 year guarantee by German law with the hassle of sending stuff back to Germany if it goes wrong.


----------



## subaqua (11 May 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Thanks for the info. It looks like I get the 2 year guarantee by German law with the hassle of sending stuff back to Germany if it goes wrong.


 

European law actually and its at no cost to you
http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/shopping/shopping-abroad/faq/index_en.htm


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

The Euro is weak atm


----------



## Arsen Gere (17 May 2012)

I placed the order last Friday afternoon late-ish. I was mailed a pdf invoice on the following Monday. The trainer arrived Wednesday.
I took the default options when ordering and paid no delivery charge. I've not had to pay VAT or any import duty. I've only paid what was advertised on the website.
So far the only issue is the plug is German, which I expected and a standard kettle lead will fit.

Having said that I've not turned it on yet !


----------

